# Router Page Lockup



## Red Hat (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't seem to get in my router page now, I have a D-Link 524 router. Whenever I go to http://192.168.0.1 it will NOT load.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does it time out? Does the router still work? Do you still have Internet access through the router? Have you power cycled the router? Can other connected computers access the router's setup page?


----------



## Red Hat (Apr 12, 2005)

No, it doesn't time out it but it doesn't load either and I can still get online w/ the router.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

What browser are you using, have you tried IE?

Can you ping the address? Has the default router IP address been changed?

JamesO


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried to reset the router? There is a small hole next to the power plug. Stick a paper clip into the hole and hold it for 10 seconds. The router should reboot after this. Then try to connect. 

Check your setup info after this. On some it wipes every thing out.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i agree with terrister.

it almost sounds like you changed the page's address on the lan.

i did that once, and it had me flat stumped for days, but a reset fixed it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG.

The Default Gateway address is the address of the router. It's hard to imagine that you can't access that, as mentioned previously, it might be a different address than you're looking for.


----------



## dawa556 (Jun 22, 2008)

How can i decrease upload and download speed in broadband service?


----------

